# Sky TV



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, we have Sky TV Freeview and we appear to be losing channels, I think the old freeview card has been replaced. Does anyone have any ideas of what can be done about this? Please feel free to PM me or point me in the right direction (not back to the UK preferably )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

adiep said:


> Hi, we have Sky TV Freeview and we appear to be losing channels, I think the old freeview card has been replaced. Does anyone have any ideas of what can be done about this? Please feel free to PM me or point me in the right direction (not back to the UK preferably )


Sky viewing cards are being replaced, including Freesat cards. Officially, Sky Freesat cards are only available in UK. You can either ask a friend or relative in UK with Sky to apply for one (costs £20) and send it out to you (it doesn't have to be matched to your digibox), or there are dealers both in UK and Spain who can supply one (at a price). Or you can just bring back a Freesat box (nothing to do with Sky Freesat) from around £50, which will work just fine in Spain without any viewing card.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We have Sky free but I'm not aware that we have lost any channels. Which channels have you lost adiep?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Sky are replacing all blue "yellow house" cards.
if you do nothing then you will lose access to 6 ITV1 regions, Five, Fiver, Five USA, Sky 3, Viva, Liverpool FC TV and Sky 3.

Ou will not lose BBC or other ITV1 regions or ITV channels - you havenot needed a card for BBC channels for 6 years!

Dealer prices in SPain are approx 80-150 euros - so best get a friend in the UK to order one as per post above. It will come unactivated, so once you get it put it into your box, go to services, 4, 5, and give your friend those details to call sky and activate the card.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Sky viewing cards are being replaced, including Freesat cards. Officially, Sky Freesat cards are only available in UK. You can either ask a friend or relative in UK with Sky to apply for one (costs £20) and send it out to you (it doesn't have to be matched to your digibox), or there are dealers both in UK and Spain who can supply one (at a price). Or you can just bring back a Freesat box (nothing to do with Sky Freesat) from around £50, which will work just fine in Spain without any viewing card.


My new fta card had to be inserted in the box and then ring sky and give them details from the screen and follow their instructions over the phone to activate it. My daughter brought it out @ xmas and then rang up "20 quid in Uk, far cheaper than here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you can possibly get your card using a UK address, it's best to do so. Some of the companies offering these cards will not give you details of where and to whom the card is registered so you can encounter difficulties if you wish to cancel your Sky contract and the company you got it from isn't co-operative or efficient. I've heard of people in Prague who bought cards from companies and who were having the subscription deducted for several months after they gave notice that they wished to cancel. One guy went to the length of reporting to his c/c issuer that his card had been stolen....only to find that his unwanted subscription was still being collected from his new card.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> If you can possibly get your card using a UK address, it's best to do so. Some of the companies offering these cards will not give you details of where and to whom the card is registered so you can encounter difficulties if you wish to cancel your Sky contract and the company you got it from isn't co-operative or efficient. I've heard of people in Prague who bought cards from companies and who were having the subscription deducted for several months after they gave notice that they wished to cancel. One guy went to the length of reporting to his c/c issuer that his card had been stolen....only to find that his unwanted subscription was still being collected from his new card.


That has only really been an issue with people paying a monthly subscription. And has happened in Spain a lot in recent months where people were told "oh you dsont need a uk address, have one of ours" and pay 1000plus euros for the privalige of using a card agents UK address, and then have struggled to get their new card in this card change as their installer has done a runner / gone back to the UK , and the client cannot get in touch with the card agent.


----------



## adiep (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, took the card out and still had most of the channels as pointed out 

Cheers!


----------

